# So..About Wyoming



## Nurd (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't know if theres been a meet up in Wyoming..or if anyone cares about wyoming lol but its a nice place for photography and I'm so bored here. It would be great to be around other people with the same interests. Just wondering..*walks off like nothing happened*


----------



## neoday2 (Dec 12, 2006)

Speaking of linking up, I know some people who are doing a winter ascent of the Grand Teton after Christmas and I am trying to find someone to take photos of their ascent from the ground.  I am not able to go because my wife and I just had a baby.  I'll put the photos up here soon- they turned out awesome.  and I digress- would you be willing to hang out and take some photos one day?


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 4, 2007)

I am moving to cheyenne in uhhhhh 8 days, where abouts in wyoming were you thinking? when? etc!


----------



## craig (Jan 15, 2007)

neoday2 said:


> Speaking of linking up, I know some people who are doing a winter ascent of the Grand Teton after Christmas and I am trying to find someone to take photos of their ascent from the ground.  I am not able to go because my wife and I just had a baby.  I'll put the photos up here soon- they turned out awesome.  and I digress- would you be willing to hang out and take some photos one day?



Oops. I am in the area, but missed the post by a month. Let us know how things turned out. The ascent is the easy part. The descent is a different story.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2007)

craig said:


> The ascent is the easy part. The descent is a different story.


 
And true you are! The ascent is ran on pure adrenaline, the descent on leftovers. I've done it during the summer so I can imagine how much harder is doing it in winter.


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 3, 2007)

not to beat a dead horse, but I have been here in Wyo for just over 2 months, when yall coming to visit?


----------



## craig (Apr 3, 2007)

We should try and hook something up. I have a new jeep and the temps are getting warmer. Where would be a good location that is four hours away from both of us. Unless you want to drive to Jackson...

Love &  Bass


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 3, 2007)

My first suggestion would be the mountians above Lander....... Sinks canyon etc on the popo agie river.


----------



## craig (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent idea. I have never been there and (I think) it's only five hours away.  My weekends are busy until May.

Love & Bass


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 4, 2007)

That area is best to visit in June or July(many dirt roads and stuff), and of course I would have to get my wife involved. 
Also there is many photo ops in South Pass and Atlantic City area.  Very historic with lots of old buildings and mountians and stuff!
Does anyone else out there have any intrest?


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 6, 2007)

...... So is anyone else interested or is it just me and craig.... nurd are you out there? anybody else wanna make a trip to one of the most beautiful states in our country?


----------

